# Biggest challenge owning a horse?



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Timemoneyenergyheartacheopinionsinjurieslearning.

... If it's all one word, that counts as one thing, right?


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Anything injury/health related. 

Moreso because its a heartache, you can't control it, money isn't always enough to be able to fix it.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

The hardest thing about owning horses???? THE GROUND!!!!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

All of the above the above <---- that is one stated thing from me, lollol


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Human beings.

Trailers.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Not interfering with his natural abilities.


----------



## Kaiit (Mar 28, 2017)

As I don't have to financially contribute to mine (and I've not been riding long enough for the heartache), my biggest challenges probably just focus on myself and my abilities.



boots said:


> Not interfering with his natural abilities.


This. Also, you get offered so much advice from so many different perspectives it can be hard to work out what's right for yourself sometimes.


----------



## Alder (Feb 15, 2017)

Buying the right horse. 
There are amazing riders on this forum who can ride out bucks, spins, bolts and rears - really awe inspiring for me. But as a newbie (like me) you'll probably come off. That's where injuries and heartache come from.

I'm a new horse owner, and now have two horses I can't ride, fell off my bolting horse (fortunately not badly hurt), haven't got back on, the other one not trained. So now I'm looking for another horse, this time for one I can ride. But I love the other two and have to decide what I'm going to do with them. Very difficult!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

They push the abilities of a beginner rider (well, re-rider since I did have horses in my youth) like myself. When you first start to ride with any seriousness, everything is hard. And yes, the ground is hardest, LOL. I bought a very well trained, mature Arabian gelding for my daughter as a show horse. She is 12, but has been taking lessons since she's 12 and jumps. He's a terrific horse, but pushed her to really develop her riding skills because at the canter, and while jumping, he gets very excited and is hard to ride, even by more mature, experienced riders. Then I bought a QH mare for myself, who was sold to me as bombproof and beginner-safe. She spooked twice in the first two weeks - hard. I hit the ground - hard. We had to bring in a trainer for desensitization sessions, and she is still not a horse I would ever put a beginner on. I had to learn to ride a more difficult horse, stay on during a spook, and keep her under control. 

You had a nice trail ride with a group on a seasoned horse, so you may not yet appreciate what it's like to ride a horse that isn't so seasoned, or to ride a horse in a setting that it hasn't done 100 times before. I've also learned that there is a huge difference between riding passively (which is what we all do on a touristy trail ride because those horses are so good at their job), and riding actively. My muscles know the difference! I thought I just wanted a relaxed trail horse, but quickly realized that it was going to be a lot more work than I anticipated. It has been tremendously rewarding, but also hard in ways I hadn't anticipated. And I like a challenge! 

I've heard of horses that are easy-going, and totally safe, yet will obey your every cue with just enough forward momentum to keep it fun, a willingness to go over any obstacle, yet no jigginess or spook. But they are not usually for sale. 

If you do decide to purchase a horse (or lease - that's a good way to see how you like ownership), would you board it? Because keeping a horse at home brings on many additional challenges!


----------



## redbarron1010 (Mar 11, 2017)

Alder said:


> Buying the right horse.
> There are amazing riders on this forum who can ride out bucks, spins, bolts and rears - really awe inspiring for me. But as a newbie (like me) you'll probably come off. That's where injuries and heartache come from.
> 
> I'm a new horse owner, and now have two horses I can't ride, fell off my bolting horse (fortunately not badly hurt), haven't got back on, the other one not trained. So now I'm looking for another horse, this time for one I can ride. But I love the other two and have to decide what I'm going to do with them. Very difficult!


Yes, I totally agree with your post. And it isn't just newbies. I had to find the right horse for me after retiring my horse I had for 23 years. It was very heartbreaking. I bought a mare who threw me and a gelding (bought sight unseen, big mistake) who got off the trailer looking half dead. There are a lot of challenges, but finding your heart horse is the hardest!


----------



## johncp (Jun 22, 2017)

Alder said:


> Buying the right horse.
> There are amazing riders on this forum who can ride out bucks, spins, bolts and rears - really awe inspiring for me. But as a newbie (like me) you'll probably come off. That's where injuries and heartache come from.
> 
> I'm a new horse owner, and now have two horses I can't ride, fell off my bolting horse (fortunately not badly hurt), haven't got back on, the other one not trained. So now I'm looking for another horse, this time for one I can ride. But I love the other two and have to decide what I'm going to do with them. Very difficult!


Makes sense upon reflection, but interesting to learn how common injuries are from this thread. I can totally appreciate now having experienced how high up you are on a horse, and learning about (but not experiencing) a spooked horse bucking. 

I'm sure I'm going to sound totally like a n00B, but is there good protective gear that's comfortable to wear? I off-road motorcycle at riding parks and am a bit OCD wearing a full helmet, gloves, boots, protective pants, elbow pads, chest protector and a neck brace. Guessing collarbone injuries can happen sometimes to riders? They're suppose to be super painful 

Curious what others think about protective gear, common or not, wear it all the time, not comfortable, takes from the experience when riding, etc.? 

And I'm sorry to hear Alder about your situation, that sounds like a really difficult dilemma. Are their good online resources for find new homes for horses? Maybe there's a trainer that could work with them?


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Saying goodbye when it is time to let them go. That is the hardest for me.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

johncp said:


> Makes sense upon reflection, but interesting to learn how common injuries are from this thread. I can totally appreciate now having experienced how high up you are on a horse, and learning about (but not experiencing) a spooked horse bucking.
> 
> I'm sure I'm going to sound totally like a n00B, but is there good protective gear that's comfortable to wear? I off-road motorcycle at riding parks and am a bit OCD wearing a full helmet, gloves, boots, protective pants, elbow pads, chest protector and a neck brace. Guessing collarbone injuries can happen sometimes to riders? They're suppose to be super painful
> 
> ...


For safety equipment, you've got helmets, vests, gloves, double leather toed boots(not steel toe, if you get stepped on the steel can bend and slice your toes off ). You can also get things like safety stirrups that will beak away if you get hung up and dragged. 

I only use a helmet, boots, and gloves. For no reason other than that is how I was taught and the 'culture' I learned in.


----------



## 255954 (Jun 7, 2017)

johncp said:


> Makes sense upon reflection, but interesting to learn how common injuries are from this thread. I can totally appreciate now having experienced how high up you are on a horse, and learning about (but not experiencing) a spooked horse bucking.
> 
> I'm sure I'm going to sound totally like a n00B, but is there good protective gear that's comfortable to wear? I off-road motorcycle at riding parks and am a bit OCD wearing a full helmet, gloves, boots, protective pants, elbow pads, chest protector and a neck brace. Guessing collarbone injuries can happen sometimes to riders? They're suppose to be super painful
> 
> ...


I grew up riding/racing motocross, jet-skis, and ATV's. Got into horses last October when we bought my daughter her first pony at age 4. My wife grew up on her grandmothers farm and riding barn in S. FL and is an accomplished hunter/jumper and fox hunter. I never understood her love for horses until I spent time around them. After a few weeks I was absolutely hooked. The problem was there was no horse rideable for me at the barn where my daughter's pony was kept. I was fortunate to have a good friend who was a team roper and had a QH that was dead broke. So I went riding with him a few times to get my feet wet and see if it was really something I wanted to pursue. The more I rode with him, the more I wanted to ride. So I searched for one for me to buy. I ended up looking at a few different ones, my wife riding a couple and saying they were too "hot" for me, before buying Dually who has been great. I spent more than I initially wanted but it has totally been worth it. 

The hardest thing for me to get over has been the fact that your limbs hold on to things that move and swing. On a dirt bike everything is solid, the footpegs, the bars, they don't fly all over the place like reins and stirrups do! The one thing that is similar is gripping with your thighs/knees for balance. The next hardest thing is getting in time with your horse while in the canter/lope. Once "in time" it is amazing how smooth it is.

If I had the ability to do it all over again, I would spend money on getting lessons first, being able to confidently ride well at all gaits, then look for a horse to purchase. It will help the vetting process. It took me a good amount of time to slow down Dually's trot into a nice western jog, but could have probably been done easier if I was a more accomplished rider. He still doesn't have a smooth trot/jog and his canter is a little on the larger side, so there are easier horses out there to ride. <---that's the part where knowing the difference between a super smooth horse at time of purchase will come in handy.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

johncp said:


> Makes sense upon reflection, but interesting to learn how common injuries are from this thread. I can totally appreciate now having experienced how high up you are on a horse, and learning about (but not experiencing) a spooked horse bucking.
> 
> I'm sure I'm going to sound totally like a n00B, but is there good protective gear that's comfortable to wear? I off-road motorcycle at riding parks and am a bit OCD wearing a full helmet, gloves, boots, protective pants, elbow pads, chest protector and a neck brace. Guessing collarbone injuries can happen sometimes to riders? They're suppose to be super painful
> 
> ...


I never wear any protective gear. I haven't hit the ground for many years now, and I'm sure it hasn't got any softer. I have learned that people that wear helmets are lazy. They don't take the time to train the horse before they get on. What you do is your business, If you have to wear a helmet, you won't ride with me.

Control the feet/control the horse. it all starts on the ground. Horses only have leaders and followers. There are NO equals. Every horse I get on knows who the leader is before the saddle goes on.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

elkdog said:


> I never wear any protective gear. I haven't hit the ground for many years now, and I'm sure it hasn't got any softer. I have learned that people that wear helmets are lazy. They don't take the time to train the horse before they get on. What you do is your business, If you have to wear a helmet, you won't ride with me.
> .


I can't believe I'm reading this. Lazy? Olympians wear helmets. Are they lazy? Are their horses not trained? That's like saying motorcycle riders who wear helmets are just bad drivers. Horses are flight animals. Their prey instincts kick in very quickly. Even the best riders in the world have fallen from the best horses in the world. I don't know why you think you know better than all of them. 

A helmet is an absolute must at my barn, as it is in any lesson barn I've ever ridden at. 

To the OP, you can make sure your head is protected, and you can wear a vest, but mostly, those are for hunter/jumpers. Steel-toed boots are a good idea if you're going to do a lot of groundwork, but as long as you're wearing a good boot, to me, that's sufficient (steel-toed boots get heavy and awkward for riding). Whatever you do, don't walk around horses in sandals, flip-flops, or other shoes that don't cover your toes. Many people have lost toes that way. 

But in the end, broken bones happen. Broken wrists, ankles, collarbones. Though I wouldn't say it's common, it certainly happens. And not just to jumpers - to trail riders too! In fact, some of the worst injuries I ever heard of were of people getting hurt on a trail far away from a road. 

With horses, you do have to take a bit of a leap of faith. While I don't think injuries are inevitable (I've only fallen twice and was only bruised - though I did hit my head and thankfully, was hearing a HELMET!), they do happen. But then again, car accidents happen every single day, but we still get in our cars and drive. Protect yourself, but don't let fear hold you back. Chances are, your ego will be bruised more than anything else!


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

Acadianartist said:


> I can't believe I'm reading this. Lazy? Olympians wear helmets. Are they lazy? Are their horses not trained? That's like saying motorcycle riders who wear helmets are just bad drivers. Horses are flight animals. Their prey instincts kick in very quickly. Even the best riders in the world have fallen from the best horses in the world. I don't know why you think you know better than all of them.
> 
> A helmet is an absolute must at my barn, as it is in any lesson barn I've ever ridden at.
> 
> ...


Like I said before. You won't be riding with me!


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

If you are looking to get started in horses, your best bet is riding lessons first. A good trainer/instructor is worth their weight in gold. They can help you wade through all of the BS. They can help you find the right horse or help you avoid the wrong ones. 

Some of the hardest things about horses for me, in no particular order:
Finding the right one for you
Sorting through everyone's advice
Hitting the ground
When my horse is sick or injured or dead (these are heart-wrenching and sometimes completely unavoidable)
Making sure that my hands/legs are listening to my brain and signaling my horse properly
Going outside in the bitter cold to feed, water, care, doctor, etc.

With that being said...
I could not imagine a life without them. 


PS. I am a trail rider. I wear a helmet. My horses are well-trained. But, both animals and humans make mistakes, freak accidents happen. I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

Dealing with the opinions about what is right and what is wrong regarding care, training, riding techniques, etc. from both trainers, barn owners, other riders, and those who don't ride or know anything about horses but think they know what's best.


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

elkdog said:


> Like I said before. You won't be riding with me!


Darn. What's the point of even riding if I can't ride with some random guy who is too cool for helmets :shrug:

But really, I definitely wont be riding with you because all of my stables require a helmet, especially for jumping and ALWAYS for polo. But those jumpers and polo players are all crappy riders anyway :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

elkdog said:


> I never wear any protective gear. I haven't hit the ground for many years now, and I'm sure it hasn't got any softer. I have learned that people that wear helmets are lazy. They don't take the time to train the horse before they get on. What you do is your business, If you have to wear a helmet, you won't ride with me.


I am not riding with you. Whatever you learned about people wearing helmets is 100% wrong. I hope you never have to find out why people wear helmets, the life-changing way.


----------



## Alder (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you for your kind words johncp. I'm lucky that I do have options, but it's hard working it all out and deciding what is best for them. Hasn't turned out the way I expected!


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm curious why someone would bash helmets? I don't personally use one but I have no problem with people who do. It makes sense to protect your head, it's the only one you've got. And to not ride with someone just because they're wearing a helmet? That seems pretty weird to me. 

Oh, and the hardest part about horse ownership for me is finding time to go play with my ponies! Real life gets in the way all the time ... and my job ... and everything else lol. Silly job, taking time away from my horses ... but I need it to have horses ... it's a love/hate relationship.

-- Kai


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Hardest part by far is injuries to me! I have a broken collar bone right now (you are quite correct it does hurt badly!) from falling off that was so bad it required surgery and I'm now full of metal plates and screws. While yes it hurt and has been a pain the worst part is not being able to ride right now. I have to watch my fiance ride my horse which is so hard!

I'm a helmet wearer and will always be. When we bought our horses my fiance (who wasn't much of a rider before, i rode for years as a kid) wanted to wear a cowboy hat but I put my foot down and said you're not getting on without a helmet. It's saved him several times. I wear a helmet riding a bike also and my bike is "trained" but you never know if a car will hit you out of no where and I feel the same about a horse.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Aside from worrying about them hurting themselves, the hardest part for me is spending the time I want with them. Real life gets in the way sometimes and it can be hard to juggle everything. 

I wear a helmet if I'm working a greenie, or taking lessons (as it is mandatory at the barn). When I trail ride I don't. And I certainly don't place restrictions on those I go riding with - if someone wants to wear a helmet, bubblewrap their head, a space helmet...I don't give a $hit as long as they are good company. That kind of comment as made earlier is kind of ridiculous. 

And when I was lunging/trailer loading my filly at the beginning i always wore gloves. Learned that lesson the hard way when she pulled back and I ended up with a hand covered in rope burn and blisters.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

johncp said:


> but is there good protective gear that's comfortable to wear?


What kind of gear would you recommend for this?


I once smashed my groin into the saddle pommel when my horse stumbled into a gopher hole at a gallop. 
I got kicked in the shin by a cranky horse in front of mine, and he took out a piece of skin. I was lucky that it was a glancing blow, not straight on. 
I was kicked in the thigh doing ground work by a horse that got bored and invited me to play a more fun game. That one was straight on, but not severe. 
You have to move very quickly when you notice you're about to be stepped on. 
My knees made plenty of contact with fence posts or trees. 
I had an abrasion in my face because I didn't duck out of the way of a low branch fast enough when my horse spun and ran - I was fast enough to not be brushed of the horse.

Falling? I fell a few times; I never got injured.

There is gear (helmet, vests, reinforced toes, gloves), but there is no substitute for strength (hip adductor and core mostly), coordination ("independent seat"), and raw skill; plus a mind set of _healthy_ risk-taking, and getting to know your horse to the extend that you "can see it coming". 

I was extremely lucky to have been able to "work my way through the ranks" with lesson horses - from a mellow draft-mix mare to my leased OTTB now two years later. And no, riding her is not "relaxing", and it's nowhere near "safe": it's aerobic exercise, and the risk is probably similar to brisk mountain biking. Still, each time I get off her it's with a smile.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL, don't see why we have to have the helmet debate...I personally want to protect my brain, it's the only one I've got!  Not worth the risk!
But to each their own, if they wish to not protect it that's up to them. No need to bash others for wearing them. That's just silly.

I've had times where I've fallen and was so happy I had a helmet on! It saved me. Don't see how that equals lazy. :icon_rolleyes: What's lazy about wearing a helmet? I say it's the other way around...
Do I fall often? Nope. But when I do? I'm darn happy my head is protected. If people choose not to do so? That's on them. Their head. Their choice. *shrug* 

As for a helmet being comfortable, it exists! The one I have is very comfortable and has tons of cushion on the forehead area and back of the head inside of it so it doesn't make my head hurt. Have to make sure it fits of course. :lol: Some of them aren't as comfortable. Just make sure you get a nice one! 

Anyway- back to the POINT of the thread...all of the above pretty much sums it up. It's also very rewarding though. There's always pros & cons. Especially finding the horse that is right for you. But once you find that one, it's super awesome!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My own experience is that it is the non-helmet wearers who are more often closer to 'lazy'. "I know I should wear one but the one I have is so uncomfortable", or "I forgot it at home" or "it's ugly" or "it's too hot" or "I'm sure I'll be okay" or "I love the feeling of the wind in my hair."

The best protective gear you can wear is experience, alertness, and a healthy instinct for self-preservation. However, most injuries are at least somewhat repairable. Brain injuries are not. That's why I wear a helmet. Count me among those who would rather not end up as a vegetable just because I was too proud to wear one.

Besides a helmet, either wear some kind of boot that won't let you get your foot wedged in the stirrup if you fall off (has a heel, and not too bulky for the stirrup) or put toe cages or tapaderos on your stirrups. Wear pants that won't chafe (no inside seams, for many people). That's about the extent of safety gear most people use. 

I don't see anyone wearing protective vests normally except novice novices who may just topple off when their horse merely steps sideways or slows down unexpectedly, and people who jump --since falling is a higher risk and you may fall from a great height when you do. 

You see more rodeo cowboys wearing helmets and vests than you used to, too.


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

I have always worn a helmet and boots. I started wearing breeches and half chaps, they are a bit more comfortable for me than jeans. 

I also just started wearing riding gloves. I prefer riding without gloves, but I got a little splinter or something in my finger after a ride and went right out and got gloves that day. My hands get dirty and the last thing I need is some funky infection keeping me out of the saddle!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^I second @*Avna* . 
A heeled boot is very important.

I ride in breeches or leggings with half-chaps. I have a pair of tall boots, but that's only for showing (which is super super rare for me these days). Half-chaps are pretty comfortable, I have the velcro suede ones. Had them for years. No saddle-pinching here! :lol:

I also prefer to wear gloves (yes, even in the heat!) because I like the feeling of having a 'grip'. It's just more comfortable to me. I feel like I have more control.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I second (third?) the gloves. My daughter and I almost always wear them, even in winter. She has gotten blisters on her hands from riding, so it just makes sense. They need to be very thin, for summer riding though. The ones we wear are soft material, very fitted and thin, with little bumpy nubs on the inside for grip. 

I ride with breeches or yoga pants, sometimes well-fitted sweat pants in the winter. And yes, of course boots are important, and I agree that they should be tall to avoid pinching. I cringe when I see people riding in shorts.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The biggest challenge owning a horse? 

That changes daily!! 

Right now my biggest challenge is trying to find a 4wd truck that can pull my horse trailer up and down mountains..._*that I can afford*_ :icon_frown:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Sorting good advice from bad.

And what is good advice for one horse you own may be the absolute worst advice for your 'other' horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

elkdog said:


> Like I said before. You won't be riding with me!


You won't be riding with me either. As a nurse I would be obligated to try to save your life and help your loved ones deal with the heartache of dealing with a vegetable. 

I would much rather just enjoy my ride


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Money and time are my biggest challenges! 

And I know many accomplished riders who wear helmets because of freak accidents they've had. I don't usually wear one, but I do when I trail ride by myself. I don't want to be caught off guard (because that does happen to everyone!) and left stranded unconscious or dead!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Protective gear:

First and foremost is a certified helmet. 

My personal favorite is the Tippary Sportage. It is inexpensive, lightweight and very secure feeling. I am cooler in the heat with it on than without! Of course still get the helmet hair and sweat, lol

Next is supportive boots/shoes

I prefer the Ariat Brand, as it fits my feet well. For trails I wear the endurance model, Waterproof all Terrain. They are light weight yet strong and comfortable to walk in while resting the horse or cleaning stalls or whatever.

Since I have EZ Ride stirrups with cages, I do sometimes ride in sturdy leather athletic shoes, mainly when going for short rides or at times I expect to walk a lot. 

For shows, it was tall boots which I now find very uncomfortable since I have stopped showing. Again, they were Ariats. Very pricey but lots of customization possible. 

long Pants:

My preference is very stretchy pants. 

Favorite is Rackers Ware, they are supportive without being binding, have a water resistant finish that repels a lot of dirt too. Very comfortable even in our 90+ weather. 

My everyday jeans are Levi's Signature Stretch and i ride in them frequently around the barn or really anytime i get in the mood to ride

Other Stuff

Vests - usually worn by jumpers and many bull riders. I don't own one, but them I am on the busty side and don't like vests generally anyway...

Chaps - IMO full chaps are hot and restricting, so I don't have any anymore. ****** are popular, but I've never tried them. Too pricy for me, lol. 
Half chaps I wear on trails. They protect the legs from snakes, briars, branches, stirrup rubs, etc. I prefer the inexpensive Velcro suede ones. Have had the zipper kind break which is annoying. 

Gloves - I always ride in gloves, hangover from my years in Dressage and jumping I guess. Less chance of rope burn, good for if a little trail clearing is needed, and keeps my hands somewhat cleaner for eating lunch! 

last but not least...bug spray :twisted:


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

elkdog said:


> I never wear any protective gear. I haven't hit the ground for many years now, and I'm sure it hasn't got any softer. I have learned that people that wear helmets are lazy. They don't take the time to train the horse before they get on. What you do is your business, If you have to wear a helmet, you won't ride with me.
> 
> Control the feet/control the horse. it all starts on the ground. Horses only have leaders and followers. There are NO equals. Every horse I get on knows who the leader is before the saddle goes on.


Well, you can mall walk, you can run cross-country, or you can parkour. It's all bipedal locomotion, but the risk changes. Coming to think of it, I haven't hit the ground going for a walk in a while, but I also go for walks in winter, and I'm just one icy puddle away from a bruised bottom. You may just be one misstep away from a subdural hematoma. Going to the bar may not be considered such a risky activity, and yet - One-punch killings: They happen more often than you might think | OregonLive.com

"If you have to wear a helmet, you won't ride with me." – https://media.giphy.com/media/cwTtbmUwzPqx2/giphy.gif

"Control the feet/control the horse. it_[sic]_ all starts on the ground. Horses only have leaders and followers." – I couldn't help but reading this list platitudes hearing an Australian accent. How about, "Move your horse forwards, backwards, left, and right!"? "Make the right thing easy and the wrong thing difficult!"? :icon_rolleyes:


"Every horse I get on knows who the leader is before the saddle goes on." – The sentiment may be valid to an extend, but _from the way you chose to phrase it_, you sound like someone who treats his horse like a tractor, and that's a far cry from someone I'd share a ride with.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

When I was in the hospital for a broken collar bone the nurse told me about a patient of hers who is completely a vegetable now from one fall off a horse. It was a fluke thing that caused a massive brain injury. I feel naked without my helmet so I don't like being without it.

I just bought a vest even though I don't do anything too crazy. I figured since my collar bone is going to be weaker and I'm working with my spooky mare most of the time these days better safe than sorry. Got a good deal on ebay for one worn 5 times and more than half off the price. 

I too recommend gloves, my fiance wasn't wearing them at first and he got nasty rein burns a few weeks ago. He could barely pick anything up for a few days. 

Long pants are a definite. I usually wear breeches or yoga pants. Sometimes I'll wear capris with tall boots which cover the bottoms of them.

I was always a huge Ariat fan for boots, they seem to be some of the best made and they fit my feet well. I picked up a pair of Dublin waterproof tall boots at the horse expo for $100 this year and they are some of the best footwear I've ever put on. They fit great and the waterproofing is amazing. I've been standing in kiddie pools this week trying to convince my horses that water wont kill them and my socks haven't gotten a drop on them.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

elkdog said:


> Like I said before. You won't be riding with me!


I'll ride with you.

No helmets here. I've never, ever seen anyone wear a helmet when they ride, except on tv and in pictures. I don't knock those that do, that's your choice, or its a barn rule, etc, but yeah. We don't do helmets. We do ball caps or cowboy hats.

I don't do gloves either, unless its really really cold. Its just too hot and sweaty and dirty and gross to be wearing gloves any other time.

I kinda consider my jeans and boots protective gear though...


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I have read all these and agree with most (not Elkdog). The best part that I saw as far as advice for you as someone who has been on a trail ride and enjoyed it, is to move to lessons. You can choose English or Western and then even within those 2 comes great variety. Lessons may sound expensive but I promise you it will be cheaper than owning the horse.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

LOL I still haven't figured out how horses are so expensive...

Regular farrier visits, vet check ups and Coggins tests, teeth floated... winter time feed bill. That's the worst of it. That's all small potatoes if you plan ahead and put a little cash back on payday.

All the rest is easy to come by used (Tack, blankets, etc) here. 

Now, if I had to board a horse? YIKES I can only imagine what that would cost.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> LOL I still haven't figured out how horses are so expensive...
> 
> Regular farrier visits, vet check ups and Coggins tests, teeth floated... winter time feed bill. That's the worst of it. That's all small potatoes if you plan ahead and put a little cash back on payday.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's true that keeping a horse at home can be cheaper. Assuming you already have a barn (I built my own barn because boarding two horses = 1000$ a month = payment on my own barn instead). However, unexpected vet bills can be high. Feed doesn't cost much, supplements can get pricey, but it is possible to keep that under control, things like vaccines are cheaper than getting my dog vaccinated.... but, if you have a horse with an injury, or even worse, a chronic condition, things can get expensive very fast. My gelding coughs in the winter. We bought him in early fall so no coughing then, nor was there any scar tissue in his lungs on his PPE (that's a pre-purchase exam OP, something you'll need to find out about too!). But now that we've had him 2.5 years, I know he coughs every winter, and this has to be managed with meds that run up to 250$ a month. 

And of course, if you're like me, and have a daughter that likes to show, it gets expensive too.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> LOL I still haven't figured out how horses are so expensive...
> 
> Regular farrier visits, vet check ups and Coggins tests, teeth floated... winter time feed bill. That's the worst of it. That's all small potatoes if you plan ahead and put a little cash back on payday.
> 
> ...


Haha I guess I ought to kind of revise my statement, I have been pretty lucky in the money area. I probably wouldn't have horses right now if I didn't have the breaks I do. I get my hay from my father if we help haul it, horses stay at my in laws for free, and I did inherit most of my tack from my mother. 

When I say money is hard, it's the planning and discipline that does go into it. I've always been a spender, not a saver and I've had to re train myself (have had to do that anyways, horses or not! haha). It certainly is getting easier. And yes, it does take putting away a small amount each paycheck, that has been the best for me. Any extra money I make goes toward the horses. It's hard to do sometimes, but it needs to be done.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Vet bills can get huge fast. Just the yearly vaccines, coggins and trip charge for the vet to come out runs me about $200/horse (which is still cheaper than my dog costs)

However, an injury can really up the ante. Have had vet bills in the $500 a few times, and that is not even really high compared to some. 

Then if the horse needs medication or injections to stay sound or even comfortable, more $$$

Hoof care is another high expense; can run anywhere from $35 for a budget trim to $275 for a set of forged plates. That is every 5-6 weeks for every horse! 

Board, training, lessons, etc all are _very costly_. My Dressage lessons cost $75 for 45 minutes and it was a 2.5 hour drive each way to get there. 6 hours every week just to have the lesson. Add in another two hours for grooming, washing, cooling down, gathering up all tack and supplies, putting all tack and supplies back, cleaning tack, etc. 

Shows were $500+ per weekend, not including the hotel room for me! That was just all for the horse :icon_frown: 

Board has cost me anywhere from $125/month for pasture to $500/month per stall and boarding is cheaper here than many parts of the country! Multiply that times 3-4 horses and y'all can see why I can't afford a new truck...

Yeah, horse are very expensive, and when they get old or unsound the expense to care for them goes up and one can't even ride :icon_frown: 

One time when I was still married added up all the expenses per horse and nearly had a stroke :eek_color: Burned that paper so my hubby would never find it :twisted:


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

^^^ Yes, shows sure add up quick! And I don't even to very many!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Oreos Girl said:


> I have read all these and agree with most (not Elkdog). The best part that I saw as far as advice for you as someone who has been on a trail ride and enjoyed it, is to move to lessons. You can choose English or Western and then even within those 2 comes great variety. Lessons may sound expensive but I promise you it will be cheaper than owning the horse.


:iagree:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah, boarding and showing and competing, I can see where THAT gets expensive. 

Vet bills: We do our own worming and vaccinations (Obviously not our own Coggins), but that's also a benefit of having a small set up for cattle and the friends that can help us with that sort of thing, so unless its something unusually bad, we're our own horse and cow doctors. My supply of vet equipment and meds is steadily growing, and the beer fridge in the shop now contains vet supplies AND beer.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

elkdog said:


> I never wear any protective gear. I haven't hit the ground for many years now, and I'm sure it hasn't got any softer. I have learned that people that wear helmets are lazy. They don't take the time to train the horse before they get on. What you do is your business, If you have to wear a helmet, you won't ride with me.
> 
> Control the feet/control the horse. it all starts on the ground. Horses only have leaders and followers. There are NO equals. Every horse I get on knows who the leader is before the saddle goes on.


And I'm sure you never ride anywhere dangerous where your horse might fall so protective gear is unnecessary. I was riding a very well-trained horse downhill when he stepped on a rock, which rolled and he went down on his knees throwing me over his head. I was not wearing a helmet and ended up with not only a broken wrist but two black eyes. I now wear a helmet every time I get on a horse. 

I also own a nice well-broke horse that has been here nine years. We put beginners on him. He's never bucked or given any trouble. I now have a broken ankle because as I was in the process of mounting one day, he bucked before I was completely in the saddle. Once in 9 years. I'm not lazy. I spend lots of time training. My horses know I'm their leader. But stuff happens. I will continue to wear my helmet. Happy trails to you.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> LOL I still haven't figured out how horses are so expensive...
> 
> Regular farrier visits, vet check ups and Coggins tests, teeth floated... winter time feed bill. That's the worst of it. That's all small potatoes if you plan ahead and put a little cash back on payday.
> 
> ...


Hey, you don't have to only imagine. All the boarders on the forum would be happy to tell you. Sit down first though.

I don't pay anything for using my neighbor's field . . . after we put $6000 of improvements (just materials, our labor was 'free') into it to make it horse-habitable. 
Much like my horse who was given to me. Ha ha, no such thing as a free horse. Soon as you are handed the halter rope, the dollar burning machine lights up and begins to spin. 

Fact is, unless you own a ranch with many acres of graze, and have raised six strong sons to put up hay for you, and inherited stabling, and a brother who's a vet and a sister who's a farrier, horses are one of the more expensive hobbies. 

I've heard skateboarding is a lot of fun.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Avna said:


> Hey, you don't have to only imagine. All the boarders on the forum would be happy to tell you. Sit down first though.
> 
> I don't pay anything for using my neighbor's field . . . after we put $6000 of improvements (just materials, our labor was 'free') into it to make it horse-habitable.
> Much like my horse who was given to me. Ha ha, no such thing as a free horse. Soon as you are handed the halter rope, the dollar burning machine lights up and begins to spin.
> ...


Yeahhhh... I bet! Glad we have our own acreage. 105 is just enough. :thumbsup:

Skateboarding is only cheap if you're good at it, or have phenomenal insurance.

I hear knitting is cheap...


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

The biggest challenge to owning a horse? ( speaking of a horse owner with the horses at home )

Finding the time to ride once you're done with all the chores that have to be done so that you can have a horse to ride! LOL!!



And just because it seems to be a side-topic. I grew up riding and have never worn a helmet. When I was younger I came off now and then and the bruises healed. Well, I'm almost 60 now and I came off - rather softly - the other day when my green gelding spun and popped a buck. And I hit the ground. I landed on my butt, more or less, but rolled back and as I was rolling I just _knew _I was going to hit my head. And in that 1/2 second, I really wished I had a helmet. Yes, I hit my head, and yes, it hurt. I understand completely those who wear them daily and swear by them. I do. I still don't own or wear a helmet and probably never will, but I will never, EVER slam someone who does.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

Here is a fun filled fact: When Washington state made a mandatory helmet law for motorcycles, fatalities went up 12%. I was in one of those crashes as a matter of fact. He was wearing a helmet. I was driving a pickup.

Here's something to think about: A few years ago some men broke into someone's house, they snuck into his bedroom and murdered him. Those men were U.S. military. The mans name was Osama Bin Laudin. 

So just because someone else does something (including me) does this make it right? 

I would like for anyone reading this to be objective.

When I said helmet wearers are lazy it is from 40 years of observation. I had never seen a helmet until about 20 years ago. Until then it seemed horses had manners. Whoa means Whoa.. Every time. From the ground or the saddle. This time gobbling training is too easily bypassed by simply putting on a helmet. Some excellent riders in the arena say "It's just a trail ride". They use a saddle two sizes too big and slouch, feet forward, heels up, leaning forward 12 degrees and compensate by wearing a helmet.
Not wearing one keeps me in correct position most of the time (sometimes I can get complacent too). But I am aware of it. I've even slept in the saddle before. With good posture and a good saddle there aren't many horses athletic enough to eject me. With good ground training and manners they have no reason to try in the first place.

Someone suggested I must beat my horses. There is a whip around here somewhere that makes a great cat toy. It's never used on the horses. I get the right answers from a horse because I know the right questions to ask.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

@elkdog: We'll go paragraph by paragraph:

(1) 
To paraphrase: "Motorcycle helmets are ineffectual because there are fatal crashes with injuries no helmet was ever designed to protect against."

Here is a fun-filled fact: Motorcycle helmets protect the head against impacts equivalent to a drop from about 6-7 feet - the vertical terminal velocity of your head when your motorcycle slides out from under you if you hit a slippery spot in a turn, say. Full-face helmets protect the head and face from being smeared across the tarmac as you slide to a stop. They will be ineffectual (this is important, kids!) if you wrap your bike at 100mph around a tree or bridge pillar.

Mountaineering helmets are designed to protect the heads from pebbles that may cause an (under the circumstances) fatal head injury, but are barely noteworthy if they hit any other part of your body. Not many people know that helmets do not protect against 500-feet drops down a wall.

(2) :shrug:

(3) "Whoa means whoa" to my horse, too - even in the middle of a full gallop. I don't put myself on a horse that I'm not confident in stopping. A horse I rode slipped during a winter ride during a canter (and we both went down together). He has never ignored one of my aids. My current horse slipped in loose footing taking a 90º turn - she did exactly what she was supposed to do when she was supposed to do it, and the horse in front of us took that same turn without problem. (We did not go down on that one - I helped her recover.) You need to explain to me how well-trained horses don't have accidents. They can stumble and fall like any other cross-country runner, even without taking stupid risks.

"Has helmet" implies "will slouch in saddle" - I'm not even...

"keeps me in correct position" - You know what keeps me in the correct position? Not wanting to walk home. Well, that, and I take a certain pride in making my horse's job as easy as possible by being balanced and in-sync.

(4) "Someone suggested I must beat my horses." – You are probably alluding to my comment, and you misunderstand. Nobody beats their tractor, but nobody treats their tractor like a sentient being either. My horse and I have each other's back "out there". She's not a mindless automaton who has learned "who her boss is" and is afraid to even have an opinion. (Most of her proposals are regarding the speed we go in, some regarding whether to proceed along a certain path or not. In case of a disagreement I have the final say in the matter for sure, but I don't correct her for "insubordination".)

To summarize:

- You don't understand what helmets are supposed to do, and you criticize helmets based on your flawed understanding. Mind you, reasonable people can disagree on _helmet laws_, because that is a civil matter, not a health matter. 

- You state that you have discovered a universal law which predicts that bad riders, and only bad riders, will be drawn to wearing a helmet.

- You mistakenly assume that a horse which responds reliably to aids eliminates all risk of fall or head injury in horseback riding.

- You communicate an attitude towards horse training that amounts to "You better, or else!", which I personally don't agree with - though that is neither here nor there for the purpose of discussing "helmets".


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Well said @*mmshiro* ! I have to say though, I'm rather confused by the mention of Bin Laden... oh wait, maybe he was wearing a helmet!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

elkdog said:


> Here is a fun filled fact: When Washington state made a mandatory helmet law for motorcycles, fatalities went up 12%. I was in one of those crashes as a matter of fact. He was wearing a helmet. I was driving a pickup.
> 
> Here's something to think about: A few years ago some men broke into someone's house, they snuck into his bedroom and murdered him. Those men were U.S. military. The mans name was Osama Bin Laudin.
> 
> ...


I'll be objective

1) Your entire post is totally off topic. 

If you want to have a thread debating the above issues, start a new thread. 

2) You have accused all riders that wear a helmet of being lazy. That is insulting

3) You equate wearing a helmet with bad posture, and conversely stating that not wearing a helmet gives you good posture. 

This is pure conjecture on your part. 

I have never seen one single advertisement for head coverings of any type that claim to give one bad or good posture. Nor have I ever heard one single instructor mention this. You sir, are the only one making this odd connection. 

4) You mention a military maneuver on a horse forum. 
Extremely off topic and has absolutely ZERO in common with riding horses, with or without a helmet. 

5) You mention being in a fatal accident with a motorcyclist. 

The implication is you killed a fellow human being, and I don't detect one bit of sorrow over this. 

In conclusion, my objective opinion is that it is past time to report your posts to the moderators.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

The stupid thing keeps hurting herself. Safe paddock? Too bad. Injury. 

Four major and countless minor injuries in the time I've had her. I'll have had her two years in January and I've ridden her maybe four months of that time.

My experience with this horse is not typical of all horses, but some just ARE THAT ACCIDENT PRONE. 

After her constant injuries... a more normal one... I own a thoroughbred, so my life is a constant 24/7 stress-fest about her weight.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Acadianartist said:


> I second (third?) the gloves. My daughter and I almost always wear them, even in winter. She has gotten blisters on her hands from riding,


I respectfully have to comment here, that something is VERY wrong with your daughter's riding &/or the horse she's riding for this to happen! The horse will also have a very sore mouth/nose if this is happening. I'd want to take it back a fair few 'notches' with the horse's training/your daughter's riding & teach her how to ride without brute force. It's dangerous to ride like this - blisters on her hands are the least of her worries, just a 'symptom' of the real probs.



> And yes, of course boots are important, and I agree that they should be tall to avoid pinching. I cringe when I see people riding in shorts.


Ha, then you'd love to see us lot, riding barefoot as often as not, in summer in shorts - sometimes even a dress. Sometimes bareback in bathers, if we're heading to the river or beach! 

While my daughter recently found a pair of up to the knee boots at a garage sale, we're generally in short boots for riding & don't get pinched - that is due to the way you ride & balance - often the type/balance of the saddle makes it difficult to be well balanced too, so that esp rising to a trot, your legs go forward & back & hence risk pinching. When I did have a saddle(Aust. Stock saddle) that was a bit of a 'chair seat' & caused that imbalance, I just used extra wide stirrup leathers - about 2/3 as wide as av. Western fenders - and that eliminated the prob.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Acadianartist said:


> Well said @*mmshiro* ! I have to say though, I'm rather confused by the mention of Bin Laden... oh wait, maybe he was wearing a helmet!


He probably should have been wearing one. But , he wasn't THAT lazy!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

loosie said:


> I respectfully have to comment here, that something is VERY wrong with your daughter's riding &/or the horse she's riding for this to happen! The horse will also have a very sore mouth/nose if this is happening. I'd want to take it back a fair few 'notches' with the horse's training/your daughter's riding & teach her how to ride without brute force. It's dangerous to ride like this - blisters on her hands are the least of her worries, just a 'symptom' of the real probs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know folks do ride barefoot, but I'd never advocate it to anyone, certainly not the OP of this thread, who is an admitted rank beginner.


It all depends on how much risk you want to take. If a hrose steps on your boot clad foot, you might get a bruised or broken toe. If the hrose steps on your BARE foot, you may get a degloved foot, where bones are broken and flesh is torn off. Sort of a difference in severity.

if you fall and hit your head with a helmet on (as I have done, hard enough to crack the helmet in half) you will have whiplash and a very sore head. If you don't have the helmet on , you will have a severe concussion, broken skull, or life changing brain damage.

Becuase I have children to raise, and know that my balance is not as good as it used to be, I wear the helmet. I am NOT lazy, just careful.

I'm sorry @elkdog that you would not ride with me. you might be able to teach me something, but since I cannot ride with you, well, we both miss out.


and seriously, @elkdog, what the heck are you talking about with the bit about Bin Laden. None of us get that.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

johncp said:


> Curious what others think about protective gear, common or not, wear it all the time, not comfortable, takes from the experience when riding, etc.?


Never wore a helmet until I worked at a trail co, where I'd wear one only when dealing with new horses I didn't know well, or known 'difficult' ones. We 'acquired' one big, black, spoiled gelding who's owners couldn't handle him & I loved to ride him. We named him 'Shaka' for his fighting spirit! However, I was glad I was wearing a helmet when I got off on a ride one day & he started rearing & pawing over my head! His hoof connected at one point & knocked the visor down over my nose, giving me a bruise - so glad that's all I copped. 

Months later, the horse had come good, but he could still be a handful on the ground with people he didn't respect, and he didn't like being left behind out on a ride. We never put customers on him. We were out on a club ride & a volunteer(of the trail co - come to work & learn... but couldn't be taught, knew better on every note) insisted on riding him. A guy who had to wear an Akubra at all times, helmets being way too uncool... So I was near the back of the group when I see this guy get off the horse to get something from his saddlebag. Horse started dancing as soon as he was off. I asked 'all OK' & was told 'fine, just getting a snack'. I said I'd wait with him, to save the horse getting more upset. He told me don't bother. I said it was no bother, and as we knew what this horse was like, it would be safer. He told me to Get ... 'lost' & mind my own business! So I did, cantered off & left him alone. Not long later, I was up the front of the group of riders when I hear 'Horses coming through!' & barrelling up towards me cantered Shaka.

So a few hurried back to find the volunteer, who was found with half his scalp & forehead hanging over his face! Blood everywhere. Seemed Shaka did his trick of rearing & pawing & came down on the guy's unhelmeted head. The Akubra obviously offered no protection. Afraid I had no sympathy at all for the drongo & was peeved that he spoilt the rest of the ride by having us have to take him back & call an ambulance!

So anyway, I always wear a helmet these days & consider I didn't really know the meaning of fear until I had kids dealing with horses - they wear helmets whenever they ride too - head injuries are just too much of a risk.

And safety/breakaway stirrups(my kids have 'clog stirrups'), and (when wearing shoes:wink always smooth soled, no buckles or such to get caught. I've seen a number of people get hung up in stirrups & dragged, including 2 very experienced riders - it ain't necessarily so that if you ride right, this can't happen. One of those experienced was lucky to only lose her front teeth when a hoof connected with her face. The other was a jockey, who luckily only had his neck broken(if he hadn't had a helmet on...) as the horse galloped along the rails, bashing his head at each post!


----------



## Crazy4horses2 (Jul 12, 2017)

I think the biggest challenge is finding the best horse that suits you. I've seen soo many people go for the beauty of the horse or the breed instead of the horse itself and wind up a total disaster. Like I was looking for a horse about 4 years ago I was about to give up when I had gotten a phone call from a nice woman selling a papered 7 year old Red Dun Quarter Horse for just $200 I was amazed at the pictures she had sent me but I wanted to look him over and test ride him to see if there was anything wrong with him. 

Well my husband got confused and had drawn out the $200 thinking I had already told the woman that we would buy him we got to their place and I looked him over he didn't have anything wrong he was pretty fat from being on pasture I asked if I could test ride him and they told me no and I was about to tell them that I would pass on him. No test ride no deal, and my husband tells me to hurry up so we could pay them and leave I was thinking oh no! I wound up selling him less than a year later.

As for safety gear gloves are a good thing to have on hand as helmets go I don't wear one unless I'm riding a horse I don't know, a green broke horse, or working at Blazing Hope to encourage the kids we are giving lessons to, to wear them as well. As for my daughter she will wear a helmet with any horse she rides until she is 18 and has the choice to wear one or not.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

From experience I know that more than once a helmet has certainly saved me from a serious head injury! 

A young horse I was riding slipped, at a walk on the road, tried to save himself, ended up hitting the bank on the side of the road and went down face first sending me straight over his head. 
I landed on the top of my head and went flat on my back with the horse scrambling to get up. 

It felt as if my hunting cap was jammed down to my shoulders! The horse in getting up knocked the side of my head removing the velvet from my cap. 

Fortunately all I ended up with was a very black eye and a cut on my eyebrow (6 sutures) I am 100% positive that had I not worn a helmet - even though a hunting cap is not as protective as a helmet, I would have had serious injuries. 

To say that someone gets careless because they are wearing a helmet shows an ignorance of experience.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

elkdog said:


> Here is a fun filled fact: When Washington state made a mandatory helmet law for motorcycles, fatalities went up 12%.


Not really relevant, but for the sake of being objective, you can prove that it was helmet wearing that caused the increase in fatalities? And IF so, what bit of wearing a helmet - do they reduce visibility or hearing or such? Neither of which is an issue with horseriding helmets tho...



> When I said helmet wearers are lazy it is from 40 years of observation. I had never seen a helmet until about 20 years ago. Until then it seemed horses had manners. ... This time gobbling training is too easily bypassed by simply putting on a helmet. ... Not wearing one keeps me in correct position most of the time ... With good posture and a good saddle there aren't many horses athletic enough to eject me. With good ground training and manners they have no reason to try in the first place.


OK, you want look objectively at these statements... 

Your statement that your personal experience of seeing ill trained horses or 'lazy' riders is for some reason due to wearing a helmet is not something that you have given any rational or reasoning for, so we can't be objective about YOUR experiences. It is not rational to assume that because you believe this, it applies across the board. To accept that objectively, everybody would have to find it true of everybody. Unsubstantiated, generalised assumptions like this are called 'prejudice'. Akin to saying all redheads are racist dills, because certain politicians...

I can't follow your train of thought that leads you to think that wearing a helmet causes people not to be able to have good posture. I guess you've once worn a heavy helmet which effected your balance? At any rate, that's not generally the case. So objectively, it's not accurate to state helmets prevent good posture. Even less so to say that not wearing one causes your good posture.

And objectively, you need to consider there are many horse riding accidents that aren't caused by riders being 'ejected', and groundwork & 'manners' also doesn't rule out a horse feeling any need to do that.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

A lot of us have to learn the hard way. Always easy to be wise in hindsight
I rarely wore a hat unless I was competing or hunting until the day I ended up in hospital with a fractured skull, prior to that I'd had a few mild concussions but it took something major to convince me that it was by far safer to always have one on my head when I got on a horse. Ultimately what people choose to do is their own business but I would never try to deter anyone from wearing one. It certainly doesn't mean you're a lazy rider. 
I often wore sandals and totally unsuitable footwear around horses - somewhere in my collection is an old photo of me on a pony that I was sitting on for the first time in its life - I think I'd gotten on by standing on two small oil drums one balanced on top of the other. I'm not wearing a helmet and I have some really silly looking shoes on my feet. A couple of weeks after that was taken that pony stepped quietly sideways, I didn't move fast enough and I lost a big chunk of skin from my foot. I still didn't learn - took a few broken toes later on to convince me that wearing good boots was a better plan
I've never ridden in shorts, other than bareback, since I discovered that you end up with really sore legs
We never wore safety vests when we did cross country events but you watch something like this and think that it could be the difference between surviving and leading a normal life and not surviving or surviving and being a paraplegic so why not?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

@elkdog

So confused on the Bin Laden comment. I am a blonde and it's showing through because I got nothing out of that... (The hidden meaning)

As for helmets and horses...

40 years ago we didn't have any of the concussion research down that we have now. We know concussions are bad and we know bumps on the head cause them. There is absolutely nothing wrong with wearing a helmet or any other safety gear and it should have absolutely nothing to do with the training of a horse. It has to do with safety. 

As for whoa means whoa... yes, it meant that 30 years ago, it means it now too. But the horse I bought 30 years ago... never did learn the meaning of whoa!  Some horses don't whoa... and some of the very best horses still forget to whoa...

I would never call someone lazy for wearing a safety device. I would call them careful.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

YOu know, now that I think of it, I AM lazy. I mean, I don't want to go start spending hours reaching overhead, scraping the carport to get it ready for painting. I'm too lazy for that. AND, I always wear a helmet. what a coincidence! well, duh? can't you see the connection?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Hardest thing about having a horse? They can't talk. When something's going wrong, you better be a good detective.


********
PS- I posted just after reading the OP, not the ensuing helmet debate. Though I suppose not being able to talk while in a vegetative state could be a horrible consequence of having a traumatic brain injury.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

loosie said:


> I respectfully have to comment here, that something is VERY wrong with your daughter's riding &/or the horse she's riding for this to happen! The horse will also have a very sore mouth/nose if this is happening. I'd want to take it back a fair few 'notches' with the horse's training/your daughter's riding & teach her how to ride without brute force. It's dangerous to ride like this - blisters on her hands are the least of her worries, just a 'symptom' of the real probs.<snip>


Well it could depend on her reins. I left my trail reins at home one camping trip, and had to use what was on the bridle, rubber-covered dressage reins, with the little nubs. I was real glad that besides forgetting my trail reins, which are laced leather, I forgot that I stuck my never-worn cheapo riding gloves in my trailer. Four hours of riding with those rubber nubs and my hands were very sore. Given another few hours and they would have worn right through my skin. And my horse is on a loose rein out there on the trail, I barely pick them up.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Interesting Avna, I always rode with rubber grip reins, riding out, galloping the racehorses and following hounds - often on horses that took quite a hold. 
The only time I have ever had sore hands was riding with both leather plaited reins and cotton plaited ones!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

loosie said:


> I respectfully have to comment here, that something is VERY wrong with your daughter's riding &/or the horse she's riding for this to happen! The horse will also have a very sore mouth/nose if this is happening. I'd want to take it back a fair few 'notches' with the horse's training/your daughter's riding & teach her how to ride without brute force. It's dangerous to ride like this - blisters on her hands are the least of her worries, just a 'symptom' of the real probs.


I think this is straying pretty far from the OP's original question! However, so that the OP understands the context, I will say that it only happened once, and that was a particularly hard ride. It was incredibly hot and humid, and she was covered in sweat, the horse in a lather (not because she rode him particularly hard - he was in a lather when we arrived because of trailering issues, and yes, we've resolved those too). Near the end of the lesson, a huge thunder storm rolled in and everyone got even wetter and stressed out. I think it was a combination of the sweat, the wet, braided leather, and a struggle to control a worked-up horse. She was trying to control his very big, hot canter, and it wasn't going well that day.

You'll be happy to hear that after a few more lessons, she is now cantering confidently, but in a controlled manner, on the same horse, but it took a lot of work with her coach to get her there. She finally had a breakthrough, and can get him to slow down without getting blisters. Nonetheless, we both wear gloves to ride now. They are very comfortable as they are made of thin material, and provide excellent grip. As a bonus, the flies can't bite our hands. Most days, I also wear a long-sleeved shirt since we only ride very early in the morning, and it protects my arms from the flies.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

now, this thread could become a discussion of rein preferences! (I like laced reins, can't stand rubber reins of any type)

I think we may have succeeded in scaring the OP away from any thoughts on horse ownership. I mean, seriously, if you were new to hroses, and your read that long, long progression of concerns and difficulties, and then got to witness the big differences in opinion on just ONE of them . . . . well, you might look for the exit sign.

Some answered the OP's question on what is the biggest challenge of owning a hrose with something like this:

"dealing with all the different advise you get". 


I couldn't agree more!!!!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Since we've wandered into reins - I'm in the braided rope, split reins camp. ;-)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Rubber or webbing reins, if I have a horse that gets strong I prefer rubber
I don't like plaited reins, I got blistered hands even with gloves on when I used them on a horse that pulled the first time he went on a Fun Ride (Hunter pace)


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Reins! Now there is a fun topic :twisted:

I like a fat rein. Like 3/4" to 1" fat. Those skinny ones make me tense trying to hold them. 

Must be loop or buckle style! Split reins irritate me. I can't just lay them on my horses neck without constantly having to catch one. Annoying. 

One of my favorites is a waxed braided cotton barrel racing rein with big knots in it. Sounds weird but feels great, flexible but not floppy. 

For Dressage, I prefer the web reins. Hate the pebble grip! The laced is ok, but not as comfortable as the web ones. Smooth leather ones _feel nice_, but rather a pain to keep ahold of. Sure are pretty though :grin:

My Zilco beta/biothane reins are some sort of cotton blended braided on the hand part. Very handy especially if I need to tie my horse up on the trail or something. They are quite long so I tied a few knots in them for hand holds. The knots help me keep ahold of the reins in case of a spook or something. 

I do have a pair of beta/biothane reins with pebble grip on them, but for some reason that particular pair doesn't bother me, only the English style ones. Wish I knew what brand they are, but got them used with some other tack so really just don't know...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I have used rope reins for years - about 3/4" yacht braid. I felt really uncomfortable last time I had to use leather reins.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> I know folks do ride barefoot, but I'd never advocate it to anyone, certainly not the OP of this thread, who is an admitted rank beginner.
> 
> It all depends on how much risk you want to take. If a hrose steps on your boot clad foot, you might get a bruised or broken toe. If the hrose steps on your BARE foot,


Yep, I agree I'd never advise people ride barefoot - unless they're swimming. That's like advising someone NOT to wear a helmet IMO - each to his own. I can say however, that I have never once had a horse go anywhere close to standing on my foot while I've been riding them tho - I don't feel that's much of a risk actually! ;-)


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Well, you all are all wrong. The best trail reins are laced leather, buckled. The best schooling reins are rubber with nubs. I have spoken. Until I change my mind.

A while ago there was a loooong discussion of reins and you wouldn't believe it, but everyone had their own preference which in virtually no case agreed with anyone else's. Except several western riders went with the plain leather split rein option.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I ride with horse a horse hair mecate. Prickly until you get use to it.


----------



## Crazy4horses2 (Jul 12, 2017)

I've always used leather split reins I feel awkward when using anything else lol


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yup, I'd say we definitely lost the OP about 5 pages ago, LOL. 

This is what happens when you ask a simple, open-ended question in HF!!! 

I still think horse people have particularly strong personalities.... and you can't tell me I'm wrong. Well, you can, but I'll argue with you about it until we've somehow boiled it down to talking about preferences for different lengths of screws that best hold a board to a post. Then, of course, there will be the one poster who will claim that he's never used screws AT ALL because no one in 3 generations of cowboys have ever used screws, and besides, colic in horses went up 56.2% after people started using screws!


----------



## Crazy4horses2 (Jul 12, 2017)

Acadianartist said:


> Yup, I'd say we definitely lost the OP about 5 pages ago, LOL.
> 
> This is what happens when you ask a simple, open-ended question in HF!!!
> 
> I still think horse people have particularly strong personalities.... and you can't tell me I'm wrong. Well, you can, but I'll argue with you about it until we've somehow boiled it down to talking about preferences for different lengths of screws that best hold a board to a post. Then, of course, there will be the one poster who will claim that he's never used screws AT ALL because no one in 3 generations of cowboys have ever used screws, and besides, colic in horses went up 56.2% after people started using screws!


That was priceless!!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Nooo, you are SO wrong Acadian! I'm emphatically stating that horse people are generally soft & don't hold much of an opinion about anything! And anyway, everything we say is always objective and rational, so you just need to have faith...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a loose screw...it fell out of the 4x4...can anyone advise me what kind of screw I need? 

I need 99% agreement before I can pick one :twisted:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

loosie said:


> Yep, I agree I'd never advise people ride barefoot - unless they're swimming. That's like advising someone NOT to wear a helmet IMO - each to his own. I can say however, that I have never once had a horse go anywhere close to standing on my foot while I've been riding them tho - I don't feel that's much of a risk actually! ;-)


You know, when I was a kid, I ran around barefoot every day in the spring, summer and autumn, and hung out around the neighbor's brood mares and foals all day, every day. Never once got my foot smashed...

Cut to 43 years old, not thinking, popped on some flip flops to lead one of the horses from one pasture to another so DH could brush hog... and... yeah.

Yeah. Flip flops and horses are NO BUENO.

Might as well be barefooted. LOL


Reins: I like a 7ft split rein, leather. 8ft feel too long, IDK why. They bug me.

I accidentally ordered some of these once, was on my phone, we were going to Pilot Point, TX, and I was comparing prices before we got to Paul Taylors, and thought I hit add to cart... NOPE. I hit one click buy. D'OH!

But I just love them, they feel good in my hand. I bought an extra set just... well. Because. Can you have too much tack? I don't think so.

https://www.amazon.com/Turquoise-Cross-45-0500-Skirting-Leather/dp/B00TZW3XNK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1500434128&sr=8-1&keywords=turquoise+cross+reins


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

It's just one challenge after another! 

When I was a brand newbie I didn't know what I didn't know. I bought a 6-month-old filly as my first horse (from a lady who promised me that I'd be able to start riding her when she was a year old), then went on forums and researched and asked a lot of questions. I was told to get rid of that filly and look for a good quiet old horse - but it seemed to me that none of them really made much noise! I had no clue what a quiet horse looked like, I had no basis of comparison. I was told to get an older horse, that was well-broke. So I went to my neighbor, the back yard breeder with 30 horses who had sold me the filly. I paid to keep boarding my filly there (no way was I going to sell her). I figured if she had 30 horses and had been breeding them for 30 years she must be an expert, right? So she showed me this beautiful 6 year old palomino. At the time, all horses were beautiful to me. I asked if six was old. She said "Yes." I asked if she was well-broke and she said "Oh she's had training. I had a lady out here riding trails on her just last year!" So I worked out a deal to clean stalls in exchange for riding, got on the horse by myself and rode her up and down the dirt rode for several weeks before she started giving me some problems. I went back on the internet to ask what was going on and got chewed out royally for not listening to their advice for me to only ride older, well-broke horses AND for hacking out alone. I was very confused, and my feelings were hurt! In hindsight, though, that must have been a really good horse and I kind of wish I had bought her. What kind of six-year-old green horse lets a newbie hack out alone on her and doesn't hurt her?

When my filly got old enough to be trained I brought her to a trainer to board her and learned that she was not very well nourished and my neighbor the "expert," who also claimed to be a farrier, hadn't been trimming her hooves properly. Her growth had been stunted and I felt terrible about it. I had no idea what kind of nutrition a horse needed and how to know if they were too thin or too fat. It took a good six months to get her hooves in decent shape and she was 3 when we got her fattened up enough to be ridden. In the meantime I took some lessons from the trainer and learned a little more.

When my filly was four years old, I still wasn't a good enough rider to be able to handle her and really couldn't afford to take a whole lot of lessons, with what I was paying to board and train her. The trainer and I went on a trail ride with her riding my horse and me riding her 20-year-old lessons horse. Five-year-olds rode this horse, she was so old and well-broke. I still don't know what happened, but that old, bomb proof, dead broke horse spooked on me and ran back to the barn as fast as she could go. She threw me and I landed on the frozen ground so hard that I broke my pelvis in five places and got a concussion and bruised my liver. 

My filly is now five years and three months old and until a few weeks ago I thought we had FINALLY got through all the worst challenges, but she learned a new trick. We'd been going on lots of nice trail rides and it felt like I'd finally figured things out and then she started rearing on me. Back for more training for both of us. Turns out horses at that age are really great at learning new tricks to get out of being ridden and I've been assured that she's very intelligent so she'll do her best to learn every trick in the book.

So! What's the hardest thing about being a newbie and owning a horse? EVERYTHING! Would I do it again? ABSOLUTELY! But I'm almost 50 and an empty nester and don't have a whole lot of other expenses, and I'm not afraid to die. Plus I have a real peach of a husband who knows how to fix and back up a trailer and have finally learned what a dead-broke OLD horse is and bought one for him so we can ride together.

We did make one very good decision. We have two horses on 7 acres and we don't have a real barn, just a run-in. No stall cleaning! The horses stay nice and clean and have plenty to eat and they're actually very low-maintenance except for the training and riding. We moved here about a year ago and have met all the neighbors because everybody wants to see the horses.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^I've noticed you have a screw loose AnitaAnnie!  But then... join the club - how boring would life be if we were all sane!

...Maybe you're all just jealous because the voices only talk to me...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

AnitaAnne said:


> I have a loose screw...it fell out of the 4x4...can anyone advise me what kind of screw I need?
> 
> I need 99% agreement before I can pick one :twisted:



I dunno. How about a Screwdriver instead?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

AnitaAnne said:


> I have a loose screw...it fell out of the 4x4...can anyone advise me what kind of screw I need?
> 
> I need 99% agreement before I can pick one :twisted:


But the important thing is, what would CA say??????


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

He IS the reigning expert on loose screws, I'm told ... heh heh heh ....

-- Kai


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I dunno. How about a Screwdriver instead?


Good to have a glass with a screwdriver to hand when you are hammering screws into place!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

So out of curiosity, I went back to the OP, who had also asked, as a second part of his question, what is the #1 thing horse people procrastinate doing or that should be easier, quicker, cheaper. 

For me, possibly cleaning out stalls, or general manure management. And in the winter, shoveling snow to get to the manure pile. Also, not being able to bathe in the winter drives me nuts.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Procrastination point of owning horses - well, riding them, of course! If you own a horse, and especially if you have the horse on your own property, you spend a majority of your time taking care of the horse (chores first, pleasure second) and rarely find the time to actually ride!!! LOL! 

But yeah = manure management.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Back to the OP...

Has anyone mentioned knowing when too much tack is too much?

That's a huge challenge at our place.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

most difficult thing for me, is recognizing when a favorite horse is at the point euthanasia is the kindest answer, and having the selflessness to give that final gift, versus hanging on.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Well I'd say my biggest challenge with owning horses.....at least owning Jax....is keeping him out of everything. Hes like a 2 year old child that has to touch EVERYTHING.

Last week I was putting hay out, drove past barn and look in....he was literally holding an entire new bag of shavings in his mouth...swinging it around...


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

evilamc said:


> Well I'd say my biggest challenge with owning horses.....at least owning Jax....is keeping him out of everything. Hes like a 2 year old child that has to touch EVERYTHING.
> 
> Last week I was putting hay out, drove past barn and look in....he was literally holding an entire new bag of shavings in his mouth...swinging it around...


You mean they aren't supposed to be like thousand pound toddlers?

Complete with sulking, body tossing fit throwing and pouting? Touching everything? Getting into things they shouldn't? Etc?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The fact of the matter is, what one finds challenging today, or this year, or this decade, might not be what will be most challenging in the future. 

Two years ago my biggest challenge was -- everything! I had just acquired a horse and brought her home and every single thing from feed to trails to farriers to buckets had to be worked out. One year ago my biggest challenge was learning to back up my trailer, and to get my horse to agree to get in it. Three days ago my biggest challenge was trying to figure out how to solve my chafing problem on long rides. Two days ago my horse jumped a four bar pipe fence and came down on the other side on her knee. Now helping her heal is my biggest challenge. In two weeks I betcha it'll be something else (praying that it will, don't want to consider the alternative). 

For some people, confidence is their biggest challenge, for others it will be money, for others, time. For still others, it's figuring out whether their horse looks better in turquoise or scarlet. We all have our difficulties.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> Also, not being able to bathe in the winter drives me nuts.


I should probably clarify that I do bathe in the winter. Just because I live in eastern Canada doesn't we don't have indoor plumbing. I meant of course, that I hate not being able to bathe my horses in the winter.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Acadianartist said:


> I should probably clarify that I do bathe in the winter. Just because I live in eastern Canada doesn't we don't have indoor plumbing. I meant of course, that I hate not being able to bathe my horses in the winter.


You darn dirty Canadians.... 

:mrgreen:


----------



## SansPeurDansLaSelle (May 6, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> I should probably clarify that I do bathe in the winter. Just because I live in eastern Canada doesn't we don't have indoor plumbing. I meant of course, that I hate not being able to bathe my horses in the winter.


LOL! Try a vacuum, we have a horse-specific one now but I used to use just a plain old shop-vac, it is a lifesaver in the winter and most horses seems to like it, all of mine are clipped regularly so they are already used to the noise and feel.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Not sure about Acadian's place but around here it easily dips down to 40 or 50 below for a month or two during the winter. No horse bathing, shop vac or otherwise, happens when it's that cold. Even water heated to near scalding will cause hypothermia in minutes when it gets you wet.

That is, if it doesn't simply freeze on you first.

-- Kai


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't understand the whole thing about bathing a horse. Of course, if you are going to a show, well, yes.

Or, if you've had a very hard ride, horse is sweaty and it's a hot day. Otherwise, why bathe a horse at all? Is it because they get manure stains?
No, really guys, I do not get this. The horse doesn't continue getting dirtier, more matted hair and smellier, like a long haired dog, which DOES need bathing if you want to keep it indoors with you.

If the horse can roll in sand, and if you can brush it from time to time, why does it need bathing?


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't bathe ours too often maybe once or twice a year, some get a bath more than others in the interest of saving time. 

So you thought you'd just come down and grab a quick ride? 

Greys! :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Back to the OP...
> 
> Has anyone mentioned knowing when too much tack is too much?
> 
> That's a huge challenge at our place.


Wait...... You mean there can actually be too much tack? Am I there yet? Two horses, 4 saddles, 5 pads, 3 headstalls, 8 bits, 3 hackamores, 2 bosals, mecates, reins..... buckets, brushes, grooming tools, fly spray, masks. I don't have any sheets or blankets, though....

I think I'm still deficient. 



tinyliny said:


> I don't understand the whole thing about bathing a horse. Of course, if you are going to a show, well, yes.
> 
> If the horse can roll in sand, and if you can brush it from time to time, why does it need bathing?


During the summer I'll bathe with shampoo a couple times, just to keep the salt sweat and mud accumulation under control and prevent rain rot. During winter? Nah. Let'm get fuzzy, brush 'm out now and then. I do, however, try to check their feet on a regular basis. We grow rocks here.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I bathed the horses way more in the winter than in the summer.

The reason for this was simple, I had access to hot water. The horses were all clipped. After a day following hounds they would return filthy, dried sweat, mad, more sweat and more mud. Bathing them in hot water was the easiest way to get them clean and it also prevented them breaking out in a cold sweat later that evening. 

My routine was that the horses went into their stable. Untacked, allowed to drink and roll, a blanket thrown over them and I would take one into the aisle and start washing them off. A big bucket of hot soapy water would be enough to do a horse all over amd two to rinse. Excess water was scraped off and they were blanketed for the night. Any moisture would wick its way to the top and the horse would be dry in twenty minutes. 
Getting them clean and dry by grooming would have taken me hours.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Back to the OP...
> 
> Has anyone mentioned knowing when too much tack is too much?
> 
> That's a huge challenge at our place.


Joke, right?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh, let me also mention...when it gets really rainy & muddy...CLEANING IT OFF IS NOT FUN! LOL.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> I don't bathe ours too often maybe once or twice a year, some get a bath more than others in the interest of saving time.
> 
> So you thought you'd just come down and grab a quick ride?
> 
> ...


Is that a HORSE?


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Change, Avna:

That's what I've heard.

Mostly from my husband.



Also, horses make you hoard weird stuff. Like plastic coffee cans and coffee creamer cans...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Foxhunter said:


> I bathed the horses way more in the winter than in the summer.
> 
> The reason for this was simple, I had access to hot water. The horses were all clipped. After a day following hounds they would return filthy, dried sweat, mad, more sweat and more mud. Bathing them in hot water was the easiest way to get them clean and it also prevented them breaking out in a cold sweat later that evening.
> 
> ...


See, here, even if covered with a blanket inside the barn, the horse (and blanket) would be frozen solid in a matter of minutes. When it's -40 C, water freezes very fast. So fast, my kids and I threw a cup of hot water out the door and watched it turn to snow in mid-air. I kid you not. You just CANNOT bathe in the winter here, unless your horse never goes outside and lives in a heated environment 24/7. Bathing also takes oils out of the coat that help keep them warm. I'm not opposed to vacuuming though... I've just never gotten around to getting a vacuum that would work well for that. And needless to say, I would not attempt it with Kodak (for those who have followed my numerous threads about Kodak you'll know why). 


@*tinyliny* , I think it depends on the horse. Kodak almost never gets bathed. She may get hosed off occasionally, when she's sweaty or it's really hot and I want to cool her down, but almost never with soap. Like, maybe once a year. Because she has this amazing coat that just stays clean. Oh, she rolls, but somehow, the mud and dirt come right off her. When I hose her down, the water actually beads off her, that's how oily her coat is. Harly, on the other hand, not only gets filthy, but that filth sticks to him like glue. No matter how hard you brush, it will never all come off until you can bathe. It takes me about 3 baths to get all the winter grime off him once things warm up (which is about June here). He's a grey, which means it shows up more. But I honestly think it has to do with his skin being dry and not repelling dirt like Kodak's. He constantly has grass, manure and miscellaneous other stains on him. In this photo, he's decided to be a roan that day.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree with you over the temperatures. I have experienced HOT with temps well into the 100s I have experienced HOT and HUMID, into the 100s with 98% humidity, nearly killed me but I have never experienced real cold. 

With temps that low there would be no mud nor any fox hunting so the problem wouldn't arise!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Foxhunter said:


> I agree with you over the temperatures. I have experienced HOT with temps well into the 100s I have experienced HOT and HUMID, into the 100s with 98% humidity, nearly killed me but I have never experienced real cold.
> 
> With temps that low there would be no mud nor any fox hunting so the problem wouldn't arise!


You're right, we don't do much when it's that cold. We will ride up to about -15 C, but colder than that, we minimize our time outside. Harley is heavily blanketed (not Kodak, she's fine) and kept in at night. However, since they can still lay in their manure, they still manage to get dirty


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Kaifyre said:


> Not sure about Acadian's place but around here it easily dips down to 40 or 50 below for a month or two during the winter. No horse bathing, shop vac or otherwise, happens when it's that cold. Even water heated to near scalding will cause hypothermia in minutes when it gets you wet.
> 
> That is, if it doesn't simply freeze on you first.
> 
> -- Kai


excuses, excuses. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

lol Avna!

Regarding dirty horses, I think a large part of it is the ground where they live. The dirt around here is what we call gumbo - a nasty, silty, high clay mix that when dry turns into silt and when wet forms a slick mid that dries on your horse (or boots, or car tires) like concrete. I made the mistake of letting Dreams roll in the arena before it was dry last winter ... That was in February, during a rare day of near-freezing temps (everyone was sweating since the entire 2 months previous were tens of degrees below freezing). By the end of May, the mud still hadn't come off of his long winter coat and was shedded out. I curried him with a METAL curry comb every day I was there. Ergh. 

-- Kai


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> I don't understand the whole thing about bathing a horse. Of course, if you are going to a show, well, yes.
> 
> Or, if you've had a very hard ride, horse is sweaty and it's a hot day. Otherwise, why bathe a horse at all? Is it because they get manure stains?
> No, really guys, I do not get this. The horse doesn't continue getting dirtier, more matted hair and smellier, like a long haired dog, which DOES need bathing if you want to keep it indoors with you.
> ...


I bathe all the horses about once per week. My mare's mane gets itchy (she also needs her teats washed regularly), my tb has SUPER sensitive skin and the other ones get itchy. Regular bathing can help prevent fungal/bacterial infections, plus for superficial reasons it keeps the coat shiny and healthy and from too much skin/oil residue building up like with us. I regularly wash and condition the tails especially to keep the hair healthy and soft, otherwise it gets brittle and falls out and start breaking.

There are few horses here who during the summer have to be bathed daily because they have such bad allergies they need to be bathed daily or they break out in sores. Some horses just have sensitive skin and are prone to bacterial infections as well and need regular washing. 

With my tb I have to turn him out in boots or he comes in with cuts and swollen legs *shrugs* both horses need over reach boots or they clip their heals. 

As for the most difficult part of ownership is all the heart ache of when things don't work out. The hope you build up with each one and when it crashes. Trying to make enough time for all of them. My two are my favorite to ride and work with but I have 5 others I have to ride/work with and it takes a LOT out of me. I treat them all like they're mine. And money. I could have a house but I have horses instead and always being like well I need food but well I had a vet bill, I can eat less or my horse need (a, b, c, d) I guess I don't need retirement. And your savings account becomes an "in case" fund because there are always surprises.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Also, horses make you hoard weird stuff. Like plastic coffee cans and coffee creamer cans...


Oh my lord, yes! Coffee cans! Perfect for measuring feed. It's pretty bad when you buy a can of coffee in the 1lb size just to have the smaller can for your horse needs! LOL! They're also handy for holding all those small bits and pieces of tack, or the miscellaneous stuff needed to fix the fence, etc. 



Kaifyre said:


> lol Avna!
> 
> Regarding dirty horses, I think a large part of it is the ground where they live. The dirt around here is what we call gumbo - a nasty, silty, high clay mix that when dry turns into silt and when wet forms a slick mid that dries on your horse (or boots, or car tires) like concrete. -- Kai


We have red clay here and it does the same thing. I literally have to crush rocks of it out of Tango's mane and tail after it rains! I hose off the horses pretty often during the summer, but only shampoo them a couple times a year. Cally has one of those coats nothing sticks to, and she has never had any skin issues (rain rot). I do occasionally shampoo her mane and tail, though, just so I can keep the witch's knots under control.

Tango, on the other hand, being a smoky black, seems to hoard dust and grime under his coat! I could brush him for a week and still raise a dust cloud! He gets shampooed more often - with medicated shampoo - because he does get rain rot if left to his own devices. Plus, his mane and tail are SOO much thicker than Cally's. Shampooing and conditioning are a must!!


----------



## johncp (Jun 22, 2017)

loosie said:


> Never wore a helmet until I worked at a trail co, where I'd wear one only when dealing with new horses I didn't know well, or known 'difficult' ones. We 'acquired' one big, black, spoiled gelding who's owners couldn't handle him & I loved to ride him. We named him 'Shaka' for his fighting spirit! However, I was glad I was wearing a helmet when I got off on a ride one day & he started rearing & pawing over my head! His hoof connected at one point & knocked the visor down over my nose, giving me a bruise - so glad that's all I copped.
> 
> Months later, the horse had come good, but he could still be a handful on the ground with people he didn't respect, and he didn't like being left behind out on a ride. We never put customers on him. We were out on a club ride & a volunteer(of the trail co - come to work & learn... but couldn't be taught, knew better on every note) insisted on riding him. A guy who had to wear an Akubra at all times, helmets being way too uncool... So I was near the back of the group when I see this guy get off the horse to get something from his saddlebag. Horse started dancing as soon as he was off. I asked 'all OK' & was told 'fine, just getting a snack'. I said I'd wait with him, to save the horse getting more upset. He told me don't bother. I said it was no bother, and as we knew what this horse was like, it would be safer. He told me to Get ... 'lost' & mind my own business! So I did, cantered off & left him alone. Not long later, I was up the front of the group of riders when I hear 'Horses coming through!' & barrelling up towards me cantered Shaka.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's intense...thank you for sharing! Great your kid's use helmets, and smart too about smooth soled shoes, no buckles.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Just fell into this thread and haven't read it all.

My biggest challenge that I'm now thinking about is what to do or how to set up whatever in the advent that something happened to me before Hondo passes on. He is my first and is a forever horse and it pains me greatly to visualize an unhappy ending for him if I should not be able to provide for him until the end.

I've thought about starting a thread addressing this concern.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Hondo said:


> Just fell into this thread and haven't read it all.
> 
> My biggest challenge that I'm now thinking about is what to do or how to set up whatever in the advent that something happened to me before Hondo passes on. He is my first and is a forever horse and it pains me greatly to visualize an unhappy ending for him if I should not be able to provide for him until the end.
> 
> I've thought about starting a thread addressing this concern.


There have been threads on this in the past. But why not start a new one? This is something all horse owners need to think about. I know I have.


----------

